# Drive-In Movie Theatres



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2009)

-At the Drive-In

The first drive-in movie theater opened in Camden, NJ, on June 6th, 1933. 

Essentially an open field with a large screen, the audience would drive into the "theater," park next to a post which had a speaker attached to it, and view the movie from the car. 

Drive-ins were especially popular with parents who didn't want to have to pay extra money for a babysitter; it was common to see whole families in their cars, with the kids in pajamas, watching the movie together. 

In fact, Richard Hollingshead, who created the first drive-in, advertised it by saying, "The whole family is welcome, regardless of how noisy the children are." 

That original drive-in theater lasted for three years, but by then, the idea was off and running, and in its heyday, some 4,000 drive-in theaters were scattered across the US.

Quote: "He's too nervous to kill himself. He wears his seat belt in a drive-in movie." — Neil Simon 


Richard


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 9, 2009)

There was many a time that I went to the local drive-in movie theater in our 1967 blue Ford.  I, being the youngest, was usually in my footy-pajamas.  My two brothers, older sister and I would each have our pillow, an a few of grandma's hand-stitched patchwork quilts to keep cozy. Of course, a couple of 5-quart ice cream buckets would be filled with popcorn, and a cooler of Kool-Aid was in the front seat under Mom's legs.  And there it stayed, lest anyone spill it.  A special treat would be to go to the concessions stand and get a soft-serve ice cream cone!

The movies were all double features and started at dusk.  Which in northern Minnesota meant 9:30 to 10:00pm (already past my bedtime).  After the first movie, the kids would all be asleep, and a more adult-themed movie would play for the second feature.

"Charlie and the Chololate Factory", "Chitty-Chitty Bang-Bang", "Jeremiah Jones" were a few of the movies I remember watching with my family at _Marty's Skyvue Drive-In_.

The buildings are now torn down, the screen was severely damaged in a storm and was never repaired but finally demolished.  The rows of hills for cars to park can still be seen in a open space where the prairie grass now grows.

Summer Saturday evenings in a small town. Thanks for the memories.

Good bye, childhood.

Kurt


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2009)

I grew up going to the drive-in too, and took my own kids for cheap and fun family nights out.  Our local drive-in just closed, and will be missed!  I just checked - it opened in 1947!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2009)

We still have two of 'em here in our small (40,000) town. as well as a 12-screen cineplex and a smaller 6-screen one at the mall.

Tonight, '*Up*' and '*Hannah Montana*' are at one drive-in and '*Land Of The Lost*' and '*Fast And Furious*' at the other. $7 bucks will get you in for entertainment til well past midnight. This time of year it isn't truly dark until 10 pm.

New technology: I think there are just a few of the tinny sounding speakers on posts in ours, They broadcast the sound on a low power FM signal so you listen on your car radio.

Many towns that had drive-ins on the outskirts, built up around the theaters, The land became quite valuable, they had a lot of it and turned into the cineplexes of today.

Jim Ricks


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just went to our local one which is just a 1/2 mile from our home and it is an iconic American thing to do. Our drive in plays the Star Spangled Banner and everyone gets out of their cars and puts their hand over their heart and sings along. Its always packed on the weekends and they do good business.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 10, 2009)

We have one by us that's been around for years.  I've never been, but my wife has gone a few times.  We're thinking of maybe going in a few months if we like what is out.  Can't go to the regular theater for a while.  We've got a 3 1/2 week old baby!!


----------



## csudell (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks for this post!   made me look and we have one... although its an hour and 10 minutes away.  could make for a fun night though


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 10, 2009)

I just heard on tonight's local news that every Friday and Saturday night through the summer will see drivin-in movies at State Fair Park.  This weekend's double header is Shrek and American Grafitti.


----------



## Jon77 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Drive In Theaters*

Wow does that bring back memories.  The posts with the speakers on them and the rows of raised ridges that were sized to the right height so when you parked the front wheels on them you could see the screen.  And then in our high school days, that was where we took our dates. 

Unfortunately, all the Drive Ins in our area have been gone for years.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 11, 2009)

Jon77 said:


> Unfortunately, all the Drive Ins in our area have been gone for years.



Over the years, Little Rhody had a dozen drive-ins; only one remains.  Ironically in its heyday, this drive in used to show only X-rated movies. 
IMO, the only reason this drive-in is still in existance is because the land is not worth much to developers.

For TUGGERs vacationing to NH.  Don't forget to check-out the DI at Weirs Beach


----------

